# Hilfe! Meine Teichschnecken haben Würmer!!!



## lassegewinnen (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo! Ich habe gerade voller Entsetzen gesehen, dass sich auf meinen beiden Posthornschnecken weißliche __ Würmer tummeln; die __ Schnecken sind auch bei weitem nicht mehr so aktiv wie sie schon waren. Das Tragische an der Geschichte ist, dass mir bereits meine beiden Spitzschlammschnecken eingegangen sind und die beiden Sumpfdeckelschnecken machen auch nicht gerade den agilsten Eindruck. Wie kann ich meinen Schnecken helfen?


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Meine Teichschnecken haben  Würmer!!!*

Hallo lassegewinnen,

ich heiße übrigens Frank ...  

Ich habe  was das für weiße Würmer auf deinen __ Schnecken sein sollen.
Vllt. kannst du ja mal ein Bild davon machen und hier einstellen. 

Wie kann man eigentlich feststellen, das die Schnecken nicht mehr so "agil" sind.
Ich habe noch nie besonders "agile" Schnecken gesehen.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Meine Teichschnecken haben  Würmer!!!*

Hallo Lasse,

leider hab ich vergessen wie diese Würmer heißen, hatte die aber letztes Jahr auch auf Posthornschnecken, die aus einem großen Teich stammten. Diese Würmchen mögen kein warmes Wasser. Du hast ja einen recht übersichtlichen Teich, stell ihn so auf, dass er schön viel Sonne kriegt. Meine __ Schnecken hatte ich in einer Zinkwanne. Inzwischen sind sie wurmfrei.


----------



## Kurt (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Meine Teichschnecken haben  Würmer!!!*

Hallo Frank,
also meine __ Schnecken 'arbeiten' bei mir ganz fleißig als Steineputzer .
Und wenn sie dann gestorben sind (kommt bei mir zig-fach jährlich vor), weine ich ihnen nicht hinterher, denn es gibt jede Menge neue.
Hi Lassegewinnen, kann ja sein, daß in deinem Teich ein Schneckenkillerwurm umgeht, aber ob jemand im Forum in dieses Detail der Fauna vorgedrungen ist, glaub ich eher weniger. 
Vielleicht putzen auch diese 'Würmer' wiederum nur das Schneckengehäuse ?  (Christine: haben die 'wurmbefallenen' Schnecken überlebt?

Mein Tipp, versuche mehrere pro Art aufzutreiben, bei ordentlichem Nahrungsangebot- sprich verrottenden Pflanzen - werden sie sich sicher rasch vermehren.

viel Erfolg,
Kurt

P.S.: was ist aus dem roten Wasser geworden?  ich kenne das aus Kinderbecken, die zu lange mit demselben Wasser neben einer __ Eibe standen. Kann auch sein, Auch unsere Beton-Vogeltränke wird ohne Wasserwechsel innerhalb von 10 Tagen rot, da ist allerdings keine Eibe in der Nähe.   Kann ja auch sein, daß das eine bestimmter Bakterie auslöst.


----------

